# Problems with new 7-series



## SchwartzBlack (Jan 4, 2002)

Saw this on www.bmwm5.com for those who are considering a new '7'.

-------------------------------------------------
The latest edition of "Auto Motor und Sport" reports of serious reliability issues with the new 7. Several of the test 7's at AMS and their sister publication "Sport Auto" have been haunted by a series of defects and break-downs, including:

- Batteries discharging, in turn leading not only to the obvious problems with starting, but also to problems with re-leasing the electronic parking brake.

- Sudden engine stops

- Occasional slow throttle response w cold engine

- Sudden engine power loss

- Doors can not be closed

- Temporary loss of radio

- Temporary defect PDC

AMS had two different new 7's suffer complete break down (immobility) within a 24 hour period.

Bangle's new design has been debated extensively on this board, but this raises a different concern: is BMW beginning compromise its quality standards in releasing products that have not been sufficiently tested and engineered?

Initial teething problems with new models is nothing new or sensational, but the AMS report highlights some pretty severe and fundamental problems. One would assume that the cars that go to the media are at least as well (probably more thoroughly) tested and checked before delivery as the average production car.

Might it be that the departure of Wolfgang Reitzle did not only release Bangle to disfigure the aesthetics of our future cars, but that the focus on engineering and quality was lost in the same process?

Let's hope not, but maybe it's time to begin taking a closer look at the alternatives out there...

---------------------------------------------------------------

For those who think I'm whining, I personally have had ZERO problems with my 325Ci over the past 6 months. I love my car and I think the build quality is excellent. I don't believe the problems with the 7 are indicative of BMW quality as a whole. Its probably just teething problems.... Guess its always wise not to jump in during the first production year.

tim


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

That's the danger of having all the electonic gizmos. I would suppose that those were pre-production models though...


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I remember the '92 400SE that my mother had. It took Mercedes 3 years to iron out all the bugs in that car. Once, the flywheel, or whatever it is that slushboxes use instead melted. They replaced the side view mirrors about four times because they would come loose. The electronics were iffy, too. 
We got rid of it in '98 after the engine severely overheated. Oddly, the service department couldn't figure out what was wrong with it (it seemed to be running fine), so we were able to sell it with no penalty.
To make a long story short, first run models suck.
Nick


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

*Doesn't really surprise me...*

Its probably the most complex car on the market. Just reading about all of those computers made me think there would be tons of first (and maybe second) year issues. I wouldn't say that this is due to any changing of the guard at BMW. Unfortunately, only the Japanese manufacturers tend to be able to design complex electronics that are also reliable. I do worry that the E65 could give BMW a very bad reputation in the US in the coming year--I bet there will be several fiascos on a far greater scale than the failed cooling fans. This plus the bad styling will generate plenty of media fodder in the coming year.


----------

